# Rant- stupid screen protectors



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Dang I hate these stupid things, its 10 bucks for a box of 3. First The stupid micro fiber cloth DOES leave fibers on the screen. SO you need to have a air can present to blow it off. Second, you have to put the screen protector on literally right over it. Just moving it through the air or a slight wave gets particles caught on the screen protector you cant see until you place it on. Lastly alignment. I can never get these dang things strait. :angry:

I think I'm gonna head to the mall and have them install the Zagg Invishield. :erm (1):

Ok, Im better now. lol :tongue2:


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Gorilla Glass = no screen protector.

Same with my OG Droid... 2 years, not a mark on it.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

You are luckier than I am. I am rough with phones.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

From my understanding gorilla glass can scratch. It's harder to break tho. I use screen protector anyway, don't wanna mess up my $600 toy.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I personally use them for games. With oils from your skin and such screens tend to get "grippy" unless you clean them every 10 minutes. Screen protectors keep it so that it doesn't get that way for me.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I have an OG Droid, Droid X and now Bionic all without screen protectors. All screens are still flawless! The OG Droid looks like it's been to war, but the glass is perfect. Plus when you put the phone in your pocket most fingerprints wipe off


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Invisible shield, perfect.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Prefer going all natural. Being naked is cool.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kipnukmals (Sep 24, 2011)

Zagg Screen Protectors go on with fine liquid spray solution, easy to position and reposition and will last at least a year if not more. You can also do custom skins with your own graphics.

Zagg.com


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

beehiveblack said:


> Gorilla Glass = no screen protector.
> 
> Same with my OG Droid... 2 years, not a mark on it.


I don't use them to protect the screen from scratches, anti fingerprint = <3


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I have scratched Gorilla glass before on several phones, I just cant stand the screen protectors because you can never get them on perfectly or have em free of debris. I think I will head to the mall tomorrow and get the Zagg put back on.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

You sure it was Gorilla Glass on the ones you have scratched? Im sure its possible but i feel like at that point its going to go through a screen protector anyway. Have you seen this video?

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?deskto...d&feature=player_embedded&v=EUcJnwyCtes&gl=US


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah, but it was because I accidently placed my keys in the same pocket with my phone and started riding my motorcycle.

I admit its tough as nails stuff, but it is possible...

Main point was the rant, DANG SCREEN PROTECTORS HARD AS HECK TO PUT ON. :tongue3:


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I personally use them for games. With oils from your skin and such screens tend to get "grippy" unless you clean them every 10 minutes. Screen protectors keep it so that it doesn't get that way for me.


Yea, I love that about the plastic screen protectors. I was hoping the Steinheil crystal clear is like that and that they'll make one cut for the Bionic


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> Yea, I love that about the plastic screen protectors. I was hoping the Steinheil crystal clear is like that and that they'll make one cut for the Bionic


http://www.sgpstore.com/sgp-motorola-droid-bionic-screen-protector-steinheil-series.html


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

I gotta go with Zagg. You can barely tell mine is on and if there is a problem and you register on their site, you get lifetime replacements free of charge. You just request one and you're all set. I had one on my X and now my Bionic...just the front though. I think covering the whole phone is a bit much.


----------



## varelse (Sep 1, 2011)

PhilD said:


> http://www.sgpstore.com/sgp-motorola-droid-bionic-screen-protector-steinheil-series.html


gotta go with SGP. Ordered ultra oleophobic for this one, but ultrafine for all of my other phones. SGP have always been high quality imo.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Dang I hate these stupid things, its 10 bucks for a box of 3. First The stupid micro fiber cloth DOES leave fibers on the screen. SO you need to have a air can present to blow it off. Second, you have to put the screen protector on literally right over it. Just moving it through the air or a slight wave gets particles caught on the screen protector you cant see until you place it on. Lastly alignment. I can never get these dang things strait. :angry:
> 
> I think I'm gonna head to the mall and have them install the Zagg Invishield. :erm (1):
> 
> Ok, Im better now. lol :tongue2:


Lol have not used one since my old Voyager. Right before I got my droid2, I tried to scratch the screen with a pocket knife. Didn't happen. Saved me 24 bucks so far. I did drop my droid 2 face down and let it skin on the pavement - no damage whatsoever. Buy into that crap if you want, but just know it's free money for VZ. Much like how Autozone tries to sell the $1 dielectric grease for headlight bulbs to prevent overheating. Its $1 a gallon and only waterproofs, it's not heat resistant at all.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Dang, day 4 and I found a dead pixel/ group about center top of the screen. Well thanks goodness for warranties.


----------



## nivek (Jun 14, 2011)

You can use rain-x on the glass to prevent fingerprints. Just adding my two cents.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Just ripped that pos vzw screen protector off my bionic. Thing was horrible.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

i installed the ultra oleophobic protector on my bionic today. its messing up the proximity sensor. screen immediately goes black when receiving or making calls.


----------



## Skitals (Sep 15, 2011)

To reiterate, you CAN scratch gorilla glass. I still have my original droid with two nice big scratches on the screen. No clue how they got there, just showed up one day.


----------



## shadowdude777 (Sep 22, 2011)

It's just useless and redundant to put a thin piece of plastic over Gorilla Glass. Anything that would damage the Gorilla Glass won't be stopped by a screen "protector".


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Screen protectors are gay...


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

ITGuy11 said:


> Screen protectors are gay...


I'd disagree for anyone who plays games like myself. Screen protectors keep the screen smooth and free of fingerprints meaning smooth scrolling for games.


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Or you could just wash your hands.



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

beehiveblack said:


> Or you could just wash your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That really wouldn't help much... Fingerprints still get on the screen and your skin always produces oils...


----------



## jafar1978 (Sep 26, 2011)

I usually buy mine from verizon store and ask them to put it on. they always do a good job. I pay more however it is for installation.


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

Gorilla glass doesn't scratch. 
I dropped my phone from a 10ft ladder and shattered the corner.

I replaced the screen and did some testing on the old screen. 
I tried everything from keys, to a razors.. Nothing was able to scratch the gorilla glass surface.


----------



## BigStan (Sep 28, 2011)

I once got a couple of grains of sand in my pocket, which scratched the screen of my OG Droid.

I was very annoyed. (Un)luckily the phone ended up having some major issues (wouldn't charge) so I got it replaced. That was the only time I got a scratch (in over 2+ years). Normal day to day stuff will NOT scratch the screen.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

sand and it scratched? The sounds highly improbable though, not saying it didn't happen just weird. Mine was from putting my keys in the same pocket as my phone before getting on my motorcycle


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Mine is in and out pf my back pocket all day, and I dropped in in the back of my dump truck have full. When down like a plinko chip. Still looks brand new. Lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Mine is in and out pf my back pocket all day, and I dropped in in the back of my dump truck have full. When down like a plinko chip. Still looks brand new. Lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Nice, developer and quality control tester. :tongue3:


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Not 100% accurate any thing can scratch it. Matter of fact tonight with screen black I noticed some fine scratches in my screen and one was big enough I can feel it with my nail. So now I'm on a quest to buy a screen guard one that is good with smudges.


FormeriPhoney said:


> Gorilla glass doesn't scratch.
> I dropped my phone from a 10ft ladder and shattered the corner.
> 
> I replaced the screen and did some testing on the old screen.
> I tried everything from keys, to a razors.. Nothing was able to scratch the gorilla glass surface.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

moosc said:


> Not 100% accurate any thing can scratch it. Matter of fact tonight with screen black I noticed some fine scratches in my screen and one was big enough I can feel it with my nail. So now I'm on a quest to buy a screen guard one that is good with smudges.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That stinks about the scratches, esp ones you can feel. Those are the deep ones that would annoy me. Even diamonds can scratch, how do you think they are are cut in the first place. Its tough, but not invincible.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

and if while you are putting on the protector and there is a spec of dust. use TWO pieces of tape. One pieces is Suck to the side to lift the protector off the glass and the other you will put between the glass and the protector (sticky side away from glass.) press protector against the glass with tape, then lift the protector off the screen with the tape that is stuck on the outside and PEAL the tape off the the underside (this will take the particle off the sticky side of the protector).

VZW girls did this on a couple of mine when they installed. I was amazed that it worked.


----------

